# Pictures of the hunt test we observed today!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I found out about this through a buddy of ours who was working the event. I have never been to one of these but I will definitely be back!

First I would like to say that I was shocked how many WOMEN there were handling dogs. At least half that we saw while watching Seniors and Masters, were women. I also love that there were a lot of Golden Retrievers there. We saw mostly black and chocolate labs, a couple yellow labs. I love the condition of the dogs. Most were in very good weight and looked healthy. There was one yellow lab that could have a used a couple pounds and one chocolate lab that could have done with out 20 or so! He was SO FAT but his run was pretty clean. We were told that he is primarily a conformation show lab and I assume that is why his weight was different.

Anyway, we had a blast! We hooked up with an old guy who was happy to tell us all about the test and what whistle meant what and why they did what. It was really refreshing to go to an event and have people welcome you with open arms. No one there looked down on us, they seemed genuinely willing to offer information. I loved that! 

My main reason of attending this was to show Drew that it is well worth the time and effort to train a duck dog. We plan to acquire a flat coated retriever after we buy a house. It will be trained at same place our buddy has his dogs trained. We are going to start training Gunner as a dummy duck dog so that we can work out the kinks and when we get a real retriever, the process won't be so new to us. It should be fun! Gunner will definitely benefit and have fun as well! 

Pictures! (sorry they are sad iphone pictures but you get the idea! :smile

That group sitting are the judges. This was the senior test. It involved 2 blinds where they called at one, slingshot a duck into the air, then shot. The next blind further out would call, then toss a live duck into the air and it was shot down. The dog had to stay heeled this entire time. Many of the dogs were creeping and a couple ran loose. I was really happy to see one woman "NO" her dog after he took off and leave the whole test. She said she would rather teach him a lesson than reward him after breaking.

In this picture, this guy is a professional dog trainer but the dog "Bella" got disqualified. He directed her too much, she lost confidence and lost her train of thought. It was sad to see how disappointed they both were.









This was the next step after the dog successfully retrieved both ducks. They would do a "blind retrieve". A boy runs out and places a duck, then the handler directs his dog where to go. Most dogs had a hard time getting into the water and wanted to run around the side.









Here you can see the duck boy running out there to place a duck.










This is that huge lab I spoke about earlier. He did very well but was such a chunk.

























This was the second blind where the live duck was tossed and shot.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Directing the dog on the blind retrieve.









One of the goldens!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well that is so very cool! I love seeing labs retrieving real game rather than just, you know, balls and such.

Just wondering why you decided on a a flat-coated retriever rather than a field lab?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well that is so very cool! I love seeing labs retrieving real game rather than just, you know, balls and such.
> 
> Just wondering why you decided on a a flat-coated retriever rather than a field lab?


Something different. 

I have met a few and I love the way they look. I've had labs and everyone and their mother has a lab.

Drew doesn't want a lab either but he wants a retriever. We plan to check out various flat coat rescues


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oooh, I got loves from a 9 month old flat coated today (conformation show). I sat down next to the couple who owned him while we were watching the Irish Setters. He had gotten some major points this weekend. He was SO sweet! And gorgeous!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

The way my dog LOVES to fetch a ball from the water (he will do it continuously, repeatedly, for as long as you are willing to throw the ball. he will completely ignore an incoming dog if I throw his ball out lol), I reckon he'd be good at this! But alas, you can't shoot ducks here, so whats the point lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> The way my dog LOVES to fetch a ball from the water (he will do it continuously, repeatedly, for as long as you are willing to throw the ball. he will completely ignore an incoming dog if I throw his ball out lol), I reckon he'd be good at this! But alas, you can't shoot ducks here, so whats the point lol


Well one benefit of this type of training is the long distance direction that they are trained to understand. If your dog were to get loose on a road and a car was coming, you could stick your arm out and say "OVER" and they would go where you point. 

Also, if they were having a hard time finding the toy (duck), you could direct them to it instead of retrieving it yourself!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember my black lab, Luke, was instinctively good at taking directions from a long distance water retrieve. He would be out maybe 200 feet from shore, and if he lost sight of the object (usually due to sun glare, or a rough surf), he would turn around and look at me for help. I would raise my arm up and point to in the right direction, making sure it was a big gesture he could see. It worked, over and over--- I was amazed that we developed this sort of "teamwork"-- and it really solidified my bond with him.

Also, I was able to train him to go out and retrieve other dogs' toys that were left in the water (that the dogs lost interest in.) 

As mellow and sweet as he was on land, whenever he was in the water, it was all business. He would not get leave until he retrieved what it was you wanted him to.... 

It's really cool to have a retriever... :smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Great pix & overview. Thanks for sharing! 

It's interesting how different the Retriever HT is from that of the Pointing Breeds.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Our girl Emma is my bfs hunter. She will be a year on Saturday. She hasn't really got to retrieve much. This years duck season sucked. She also pheasant hunts and did well last fall with that. She is no pro but a good family/retriever.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great! 

The labs we had growing up were smart like that. I really can't wait. It will be fun to train a dog to do a job  I'm sure Drew will love it when he doesn't have to get the ducks anymore


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

that is way cool. I love to see dogs doing what they were bred to do. And I'm very impressed with the long distance commands. All I've gotten Rebel to do is "sit" from a distance.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> that is way cool. I love to see dogs doing what they were bred to do. And I'm very impressed with the long distance commands. All I've gotten Rebel to do is "sit" from a distance.


Not only do they understand long distance commands. They understand different whistle commands. One whistle had them sit and look at the handler for direction. A few whistles meant "come in". 

It was really cool to watch.


----------

